# Should I be Learning Jump Position Before Canter?



## HunkyDory (9 May 2016)

I'm a returning adult.  I rode as a child and early teen but never had any formal lessons.  I'm now back in the saddle after 30 years *gulp*.  Just had my 6th lesson and loving it.  My instructor has been mostly complimentary and says after only 6 lessons I'm now at the lower end of level two.  We've done walk, rising and sitting trot, directional stuff, sitting for two after changing direction, some trot without stirrups, some pole work at walk and trot, with and without stirrups.  So, I was thinking, once I nail rising trot and my balance is good that canter would be next.  Apparently not, we're now doing jumping position.  My instructor says it is to build up strength and balance. My niece has the same instructor and she has been doing it, too, but is now jumping a little clear round course at trot, though is happy to canter.

Can anyone tell me why I'm learning to jump at this point?  I've watched them conduct lessons and have riders riding large in standing trot then sitting to canter but I am puzzled as to why I'm learning jumping position at this point?


----------



## dibbin (9 May 2016)

Learning jump position helps enormously with your balance and stability on a horse. It's particularly good for teaching you to balance yourself without hanging onto the reins. I learned jump position in walk and trot before I learned to canter or jump.

I haven't jumped for years and I still take jump position for a few strides at a time when out hacking


----------



## ester (9 May 2016)

Instructor is right, strength and balance


----------



## HunkyDory (9 May 2016)

Thank you Ester and Dibbin It's very technical nowadays but I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Shay (9 May 2016)

It is odd coming back isn't it!  I rode avidly as a child / teenager and had my own horses.  Then had a15 year break, coming back to it just over 14 years ago now, when my daughter wanted to learn to ride.  So much is done differently now than it was 30 years ago.  Suppose that shouldn't surprise me really!  Enjoy it.  Its addictive!


----------



## HunkyDory (9 May 2016)

I know!  It's different in so many ways, not just the riding.  As kids, we literally pitched up at the stables and stayed there until it went dark.  Mucking out, grooming and riding when we got the chance.  Riding schools didn't even have arenas when I was a kid, it was basically deck on and go out hacking.  It's all very technical but I think it makes perfect sense for it to be because I think it can make you a better rider.  My sister did mounted games for years as a teenager, so spent all her time riding with long stirrups and neck reigning and got shouted at with horror by a very stern lady when she went riding on holiday. It is addictive.  We're hoping to go on a riding holiday next year, me, my sister, two nieces and sister-in-law and I'm hoping to take out a part loan next year, too.  I know I need a lot more experience first, though.


----------



## Jnhuk (9 May 2016)

In the 1980s I was taught my jumping position ahead of learning to canter and instructions for my first canter were to hold on to a bit on mane, go in to the jumping position and let the pony pop into canter going up a grassy hill in the field. Don't think you can go far wrong with that tbh... but suspect nowadays, the grassy hill would an arena.


----------



## DuckToller (9 May 2016)

Think of it more that you are learning to balance on the knee, so that when you canter you can take a light seat rather than trying to sit to canter before you are comfortable.

I teach novice riders this position now before canter (I tend to call it a light seat, or weight on the knee, rather than jump position) so that when the horse first canters the riders are not bouncing around in the saddle making the horse a little frazzled!  And it's a particularly good way to teach men, as it is less painful  

Once they are comfortable in the position, I introduce canter with a light seat, and if that goes well, then I work on getting a deeper seat in canter. 

I would think as a returning rider you would pick it all up very quickly - good luck!


----------



## HunkyDory (9 May 2016)

DuckToller said:



			Think of it more that you are learning to balance on the knee, so that when you canter you can take a light seat rather than trying to sit to canter before you are comfortable.

I teach novice riders this position now before canter (I tend to call it a light seat, or weight on the knee, rather than jump position) so that when the horse first canters the riders are not bouncing around in the saddle making the horse a little frazzled!  And it's a particularly good way to teach men, as it is less painful  

Once they are comfortable in the position, I introduce canter with a light seat, and if that goes well, then I work on getting a deeper seat in canter. 

I would think as a returning rider you would pick it all up very quickly - good luck!
		
Click to expand...

It makes sense described like that...I'm thinking it's same as 2 point, the American term? My sister says that to do this is also sort of instinctive, especially out hacking when it is uneven ground.


----------



## HunkyDory (9 May 2016)

I was lacking in proper lessons but, yes, grassy hills and along a river bank. I'm surprised we lived to tell the tale.


----------



## applecart14 (11 May 2016)

When I had lessons in the eighties I was taught for a period by a chap who was a bit hippy looking, long hair type and he was lovely, I think he may have worked in the circus previously.  He taught us to take our saddles off and stand on our horses backs in the middle of the school. Imagine be allowed to do that now with Health & Safety rules!


----------



## HunkyDory (11 May 2016)

applecart14 said:



			When I had lessons in the eighties I was taught for a period by a chap who was a bit hippy looking, long hair type and he was lovely, I think he may have worked in the circus previously.  He taught us to take our saddles off and stand on our horses backs in the middle of the school. Imagine be allowed to do that now with Health & Safety rules! 

Click to expand...

I know, H&S would never allow that!  I have a FB friend whose daughter does equine acrobatics in Edinburgh.  She's about 8 years-old and it's crazy to see her balancing on someone shoulders, both of them atop some enormous grey.  I can understand RS protecting themselves.  One of my nieces ended up cantering with no stirrups in a group lesson...they all did it. The instructor was so happy they cracked it but told them all not to tell anyone because they weren't insured.

My next lesson is Friday evening.  Can't wait!


----------



## LadyDarcy (15 May 2016)

This is an interesting thread! I am learning to ride at present but we're already learning to canter and I've not even heard of jump position until this thread...??


----------



## HunkyDory (16 May 2016)

On Friday we did dressage exercises!  I am loving the way this is going.  My instructor said that learning to ride is also about learning to school a horse.  Even if you just want a happy hacker, schooling them solidifies communication.  She explained that their ponies and horses get away with a lot with children and novice riders, so actively schooling them improves their performance as school horses and improves my skill as a rider.  My niece is ahead of me in terms of where she is at.  She has had lessons at two previous RSs and was catering but with no real control.  She'd done some pole work and bits and pieces.  Now she is jumping little cross-pole clear rounds, first of all being made to hold it back at a trot, now she's catering to jump.  Focusing on jumping and following the course has allowed her to stop overthinking canter and she's planted nicely in the saddle now, instead of bouncing around with no control. I've watched quite a few different classes at my RS and they really mix it up, focusing on building lots of different skills.   Just wish I had all day every day and a limitless budget!


----------



## Irishdiamond (21 June 2016)

It may seem a little strange but I think your instructor is doing the right thing, Once you learn to trot in light seat/two point. It works wonders for your balance in the long run! Plus it really builds your legs muscles. I WISH I would of been taught it at the beginning as I'm only now being taught about light seat after returning to riding and I'm really struggling with it. I can't stand up for more than 3/4 stride before either leaning on the horses neck or falling back down.


----------



## Crackerz (21 June 2016)

HunkyDory said:



			On Friday we did dressage exercises!  I am loving the way this is going.  My instructor said that learning to ride is also about learning to school a horse.  Even if you just want a happy hacker, schooling them solidifies communication.  She explained that their ponies and horses get away with a lot with children and novice riders, so actively schooling them improves their performance as school horses and improves my skill as a rider.  My niece is ahead of me in terms of where she is at.  She has had lessons at two previous RSs and was catering but with no real control.  She'd done some pole work and bits and pieces.  Now she is jumping little cross-pole clear rounds, first of all being made to hold it back at a trot, now she's catering to jump.  Focusing on jumping and following the course has allowed her to stop overthinking canter and she's planted nicely in the saddle now, instead of bouncing around with no control. I've watched quite a few different classes at my RS and they really mix it up, focusing on building lots of different skills.   Just wish I had all day every day and a limitless budget!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good RS! Nothing more boring than plodding around in circles with no idea what you are supposed to be achieving


----------

